# Writers Wanted



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Are you a basketball junky?
Do you follow your team all year round?
Do you like to stay up to date on what the team is doing and what they might do in the future?

Training camp is now here! All exhibition games are in full swing and regular season is 3 weeks way. Midnight madness is three weeks away as well. Who will it be this year?

Or is your passion College Football? NFL? MLB? Wrestling? Men or Womens College Basketball? WNBA? Other Pro Basketball Leagues in the states or worldwide?

If you have the time, answer this post and we will send you all the imformation you will need that will tell you what is needed to be a editorial writer for Basketballboards.Net

Come Grow with us!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

any bobcat editorial writer you know of that you want to see here?

Contact me.


----------



## pittpanthers2007 (Nov 7, 2003)

i would love to be a basketball.net editorial writer please send me information on the job.


----------



## TysEdyKirkrthefuture. (Nov 19, 2003)

*Me, I want to be a writer.*

I would be extremely interested in becoming a writer for basketballboards.net. My passion is the NBA, but I also follow men's college basketball and the NBDL.


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I would be interested, however truebluefan requires us to send him the editorial first before posting, which is fine, but then he also _needs_ to spell check it himself (which we are capable of), and then we can't post the article up for ourselves, but he wants to post it. That sucks man. If we are good enough to write a worthy article I think we can manage to spell check it and post it ourselves.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Slasher</b>!
> I would be interested, however truebluefan requires us to send him the editorial first before posting, which is fine, but then he also _needs_ to spell check it himself (which we are capable of), and then we can't post the article up for ourselves, but he wants to post it. That sucks man. If we are good enough to write a worthy article I think we can manage to spell check it and post it ourselves.


Who cares? Is it that big of a deal? It's just for the good of the site, it makes it a better place. And him posting them? Who cares, he gives you credit for it at the bottom, what are you complaining about?


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

I guess I am complaining about the fact that I know how to spell check and post.


----------

